
Ask HN: Should I use silly headlines in LinkedIn to attract attention - dmitryame
Hi there, 
do silly headlines and profile images on LinkedIn attract attention or kill it? 
How would people react to a headline like this: &quot;Source of complex solutions to your simple problems&quot;.<p>What about the profile image that, instead of my photo in suit and tie, shows &quot;FooBuz&quot; word?<p>When it comes to business -- I&#x27;m dead serious. However, I&#x27;m sick and tired of LinkedIn profiles that all look the same.<p>Just trying to find out if people think it&#x27;s too unprofessional or cool.
======
CyberFonic
My impression is that LinkedIn profiles are simply click-bait for recruiters.
So I would suspect that your proposed profile changes might reduce the number
of unsolicited emails you get.

I only use LinkedIn to reconnect with colleagues from past jobs and very
occasionally read posts to the few groups that I have an interest in.
Basically I use Facebook for family and friends and LinkedIn as a sorta
facebook for "professional" connections. Keeping the two spheres of my life
quite separate.

